# best Heat transfer company??



## jrjose13 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello, im looking for a company online that makes custom heat transfers. Im looking for one that has Excellent work, because i will be using them for shirts which i intend to sell, so they need to be top quality. Can anyone help me with this?
I looked into airwaves but im just trying to see which ones are the top companies.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jrjose13 said:


> Hello, im looking for a company online that makes custom heat transfers. Im looking for one that has Excellent work, because i will be using them for shirts which i intend to sell, so they need to be top quality. Can anyone help me with this?
> I looked into airwaves but im just trying to see which ones are the top companies.


Most all companies have the same retail quality. Some people just have preferences over which ones they want to use or which ones they've found work better with their particular heat press setup.

You can find a list of companies here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

My only advice is that with transfers, you generally get what you pay for... not saying you should never use an inexpensive company because I sometimes do but you have to go in knowing that the quality control will not be as good.


----------

